# When are men going to start shaving their armpits?



## SecondTime'Round

OK, I'm not totally serious about that question, but seriously, women are expected to shave EVERYTHING these days and be completely hairless. 

Why do men still get to have hairy armpits? And legs? And anything else they desire?

Disclaimer: I HATE when men shave their arms and chests, unless they they are like Ripley's Believe it or Not hairy, and wouldn't even like hairless armpits or legs, but I'm just saying.....I just saw a pic of my favorite male fitness guru on Facebook with his arms up, armpit hair all hanging out. I just don't find that pose attractive and can you imagine if his wife had posed with hairy armpits like that? 

What makes it ok for a man and not a woman? (Another disclaimer: I have no desire to grow out my armpit hair).


----------



## Runs like Dog

We ruckers don't because it actually leads to more chafing when running.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Runs like Dog said:


> We ruckers don't because it actually leads to more chafing when running.


Women run, too! (Including me!)


----------



## ocotillo

SecondTime'Round said:


> Why do men still get to have hairy armpits? And legs? And anything else they desire?


Because it is a secondary sexual characteristic....


----------



## ExiledBayStater

All I know is if I shaved anything other than my face, my wife would worry that I'm gay.


----------



## kokonatsu

My husband keeps his armpit hair short. I actually love it. Thought it was weird at first, but prefer it short. If he kept it completely changed, it would be weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

ExiledBayStater said:


> All I know is if I shaved anything other than my face, my wife would worry that I'm gay.


After my ex and I divorced (the first time), I noticed he started shaving his arms and chest (could not see the chest so much, but he'd started shaving the chest before we split, and he barely had any hair on his chest!). To this day I have never said anything to him about the arms (even after we reconciled and are now splitting up again), but I HATE it. It either screams "gay" or "I think my muscles are so insanely hot I just have to show them off." He's not a swimmer, or a biker or a competitive body builder....or insanely hairy. It is just so vain and tacky in my opinion.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wouldn't it be really hard to keep up with, shaving your chest? The grow out would be really unattractive.

I'm ok with shaved pits, though!


----------



## ConanHub

Don't know and don't honestly care. LOL! Fun subject though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson

Ladies don't need to shave their pits. So when are they going to stop!

I'm serious what's the big deal? Most people in Europe don't and they look fine. Instead of griping stop shaving. I think it looks fine and prefer it myself. My wife doesn't like it because it's what she is used to.


----------



## OnTheFly

SecondTime'Round said:


> ….women are expected to shave EVERYTHING these days and be completely hairless.


Who, in your opinion, is thrusting this expectation onto women?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

OnTheFly said:


> Who, in your opinion, is thrusting this expectation onto women?


Excellent question. I guess the Media. Also, my STBX.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I want to shave mine, sorry. No one thrust it upon me.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Faithful Wife said:


> I want to shave mine, sorry. No one thrust it upon me.


Haha, me too, but I was answering the "shaving everything" question (as I interpreted it), not just my armpits .


----------



## aine

Body hair is associated with 'maleness' I guess. It is the 'male' hormone testosterone that promotes body hair growth. Women have testosterone but a much smaller amount. I guess therefore men do not like to see so much body hair on women (as it identifies them as having more 'maleness' whereas women (in general) like to see body hair on men as it promotes the idea of masculinity, virility, etc.
Personally, as a female, women should remove hair on the under arms, legs. Though a woman shouldn't look like a pre pubescent child, so a bit of hair should be ok  

A completely hairless man (chest, arms, legs, etc) to me is unattractive and unnatural, but a walking forest is also unattractive. Moderation is the key

I intensely dislike back hair


----------



## aine

OnTheFly said:


> Who, in your opinion, is thrusting this expectation onto women?


Those who are doing the 'thrusting'


----------



## SecondTime'Round

aine said:


> Those who are doing the 'thrusting'


:rofl::lol:


----------



## OnTheFly

aine said:


> Those who are doing the 'thrusting'


Cheeky!


----------



## toolforgrowth

I don't completely shave my armpits, but I do trim them from time to time with a beard trimmer. I can get some bush pits. Lol My chest is virtually hairless.

I know it gets bad when I raise my arms and say to myself, "Hmm, I could make pit dreds."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seeking sanity

Never.


----------



## arbitrator

* If a person of either gender feels the need to shave or lose unwanted body hair, where ever it is on their person, then other people should never imply that in their doing so makes them anything less of a man or a woman than what they really are ~ it doesn't necessarily make them a pervert or gay by nature as they are primarily shaving either to please themselves or their partners; and in so doing, they obviously have some validating reason.

For anyone to vociferously complain as to what other people do with their own body because it doesn't necessarily meet with our our own personal "masculine" or "feminine" standards or expectations only lends itself to making the one complaining appear to be homophobicly judgemental by nature! 

And by the very same token, if a person wants to grow armpit or pubic hair that they can braid into 4 feet strands is strictly their own personal choice! As with shaving, that should preeminently be only between them and their spouse/partner!

In essence, it only means that for some personal reason, that they really don't want the hair and that, in and of itself, should never be interpreted by anyone as being anything other than that!

Lighten up a little bit and just simply "live and let live!"*


----------



## Anon Pink

Hate armpit hair! Reminds me of spider webs. Don't like it on men or women.


----------



## NotEasy

I thought shaving of was to suit porn camera close-ups, which has now become the general fashion. And why the fashion sense should be set by porn is beyond me. It looks pre-pubescent to me.
And I never understood shaving underarms. Trim is enough.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Personally, I don't like when her ass hair grows up over the top of her pants. Never been with a woman who didn't shave armpits or legs. You know, the standard stuff. I know it's popular in some circles. I've seen images of women with armpit hair and it didn't gross me out terribly, but I wonder how it looks in a sleeveless shirt? I think if you don't want to shave anymore, but enjoy hairless armpits, you'd check into laser hair removal. To each his/her own, as Arb put it. I think I'd miss the soft feel of the skin on her legs if a woman I was with didn't shave them. I was never into caressing a woman's armpits, though. insert smirky grin


----------



## Chelle D

It's the Sampson affect. He loses power if he shaves hair.


----------



## toolforgrowth

Chelle D said:


> It's the Sampson affect. He loses power if he shaves hair.


That is eerily accurate. Thinking back, I can directly tie when my xWW began to lose attraction to me to when I began manscaping.

I think I need a drink. Mind. BLOWN.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

toolforgrowth said:


> Chelle D said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Sampson affect. He loses power if he shaves hair.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is eerily accurate. Thinking back, I can directly tie when my xWW began to lose attraction to me to when I began manscaping.*
Click to expand...

* That might well have been just some self-justifying, innate "supporting" rationale for her coming to lose respect for you, but IMHO, something else that happened between the two of you predicated that loss of respect first!

To leave or just to even "lose respect" for a spouse for their only doing something such as that, of its very own accord, seems rather shallow, indeed!*


----------



## MaryJane90

Makes me more aerodynamic when I fight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

MaryJane90 said:


> Makes me more aerodynamic when I fight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You must move like the flash when you fight.


----------



## Thor

I know a number of men who trim their armpit hair to reduce the stink.


----------



## Kristisha

I used my IPL hair removal system on my husband armpits because it's more practical . But apart from this I like his body hair I really think it's really really SEXY!


----------



## len51

I have done so a few times when my wife was in a kinky mood and wanted all body hair off. No big deal but the hair does provide lubrication between the arm and body to prevent chaffing.


----------



## Kristisha

Bugged said:


> I confess I don't shave my armpits much in winter..it's a habit I picked up when I was living in Germany. I wouldn't want my partner to shave his honestly..
> 
> A lot of women in Germany do not even shave their legs..


 And Italy


----------



## askari

Look at a male lion..he has a big mane of 'lionly' hair...whereas the lioness hasn't.

I know German women - on the whole - don't shave under their arms or legs...I'm sorry, a hairy women is not very nice, neither is a man with shaved legs, arms etc. 
However, there are men who have so much body hair that they look like gorillas...yuk too!

I shave my face 6 days a week (I give myself a break on Sunday) and also my 'southern' area (no bushes makes the tree look bigger!)....I just prefer it. But its not obvious until I am naked!


----------



## Kristisha

askari said:


> Look at a male lion..he has a big mane of 'lionly' hair...whereas the lioness hasn't.
> 
> I know German women - on the whole - don't shave under their arms or legs...I'm sorry, a hairy women is not very nice, neither is a man with shaved legs, arms etc.
> However, there are men who have so much body hair that they look like gorillas...yuk too!
> 
> I shave my face 6 days a week (I give myself a break on Sunday) and also my 'southern' area (no bushes makes the tree look bigger!)....I just prefer it. But its not obvious until I am naked!



Especially back hair! It's just gross.


----------



## Kristisha

Bugged said:


> Really??? So strage you would say that..my mother was italian and I currently live in Italy..I think italian women are actually too much concerned about their looks...I'm pretty sure they shave their legs..they're almost all brunettes..it would be really gross if they didn't...


In southern Italy they are not to concerned about it. I'm not saying that all of them are the same and it depends how old are they. My sister in law lives in Northern italy and women there are exactly like you were saying, so I guess it depends where in Italy do you live or visit


----------



## Runs like Dog

When ? When it's not a sitcom stereotype that the only time a woman shaves her legs is before the first date.


----------



## jorgegene

back in the mid to late 1970's where I grew up, and militant feminism was asserting itself, many women in my circle did not shave anything.
that means armpits, legs, Vee jay jay. nothing. it was considered acquiescing to the patriarchal establishment which centered around pleasing men.

although a bit bewildered by it, it didn't bother me much. I found some hairy women pretty darned attractive.
Just another thought; that women probably didn't shave until fairly recently in history because back in the day, they didn't
show much publicly.


----------



## chaos

I'm just waiting on a thread titled "When are we going to start shaving our buttholes?" and the comments it will elicit.


----------



## UMP

I HATE back hair. Unfortunately, when I hit 50, the hair started growing on my back. The problem is, I cannot do it myself. Either go to a professional shop and get waxed or have my wife do it. Thankfully, my wife will weed eat my back every 3 weeks or so. I sit on a towel and when she is done there is a silhouette of black hair outlining where I was sitting, kind of like a murder crime scene. Another great reason to be married


----------



## UMP

chaos said:


> I'm just waiting on a thread titled "When are we going to start shaving our buttholes?" and the comments it will elicit.


Hell, 
I hear women "bleach" their buttholes or at least the surrounding area. Seems a little much to me.


----------



## Kristisha

UMP said:


> I HATE back hair. Unfortunately, when I hit 50, the hair started growing on my back. The problem is, I cannot do it myself. Either go to a professional shop and get waxed or have my wife do it. Thankfully, my wife will weed eat my back every 3 weeks or so. I sit on a towel and when she is done there is a silhouette of black hair outlining where I was sitting, kind of like a murder crime scene. Another great reason to be married


Cheers to that!


----------



## Yeswecan

I keep it long under the arms so I can braid it. :surprise::laugh:


----------



## Fozzy

I don't shave my pits, but I do trim them back so it doesn't look like I have Buckwheat in a headlock.


----------



## AliceA

DH shaves his armpits. It helps reduce BO. He's not fanatical about it. I appreciate that he does it.

He also has long hair (on his head). Some guys here would struggle with all this I think, probably call him gay or whatever, but he's a sexy man who smells good and that's all right with me.


----------



## Holland

BO can be controlled with diet.

I either like the fully waxed cyclist types or the hairy chest and arm pits sort of man. If only I could have one of each.


----------



## arbitrator

breeze said:


> DH shaves his armpits. It helps reduce BO. He's not fanatical about it. I appreciate that he does it.
> 
> He also has long hair (on his head). Some guys here would struggle with all this I think, probably call him gay or whatever, but he's a sexy man who smells good and that's all right with me.


* That's basically the same rationale that I use! If I have been working outside for any discernible period of time, I know that I can come to smell like an old mountain goat! I do keep myself fastidiously trimmed, with the aid of a good mechanical groomer, and I also will often bathe a couple of times a day, more especially if I have also been off refereeing football games or just out playing golf!

I do know that if I can smell myself, then it's certainly logical that other folks can smell me as well! That's why I am so very concerned about not wanting to place myself in the position of offending others with the overt presence of body odor!

In that regard, please just consider me paranoid! But otherwise, "clean!"*


----------



## JukeboxHero

SecondTime'Round said:


> After my ex and I divorced (the first time), I noticed he started shaving his arms and chest (could not see the chest so much, but he'd started shaving the chest before we split, and he barely had any hair on his chest!). To this day I have never said anything to him about the arms (even after we reconciled and are now splitting up again), but I HATE it. It either screams "gay" or "I think my muscles are so insanely hot I just have to show them off." He's not a swimmer, or a biker or a competitive body builder....or insanely hairy. It is just so vain and tacky in my opinion.


So, maybe you answered your own question... Men will start shaving when women don't think it makes them look gay/vain. OR when they have enough muscles to show-off, or decide to take up a modeling gig.


----------



## jld

len51 said:


> No big deal but the hair does provide lubrication between the arm and body to prevent chaffing.


It might be risky to mess much with nature . . . just sayin.'


----------



## arbitrator

* Another area of "hair vanity" is when a guy starts "losing it" up on the cranium due to such reasons as male pattern baldness, receding hairline, et. al. And whenever that happens, there are so many "vain" guys that will do damn well most anything under the sun to keep every long strand of hair that God has seen fit to give him, by sporting the world's worst "comb-over" that literally would make a gaggle of buzzards laugh!

Now if the retention of that ugly smattering of hair,  vis-a-vis a comb-over is deemed to be a masculine characteristic, then I'm sorry, but I'm going to buck that trend also!

After all, masculinity(or even femininity for that matter) is moreso in the beholder's mind ~ as greatly opposed to being on one's body, or even in the often jaded perceptions of others personal beliefs in their mantra, "Do as I do or say, if you are to be considered as "masculine!" 

Cutting or shaving one's hair of their own accord does not, in any way, make them any less masculine!

And in that regard, all that I can really reiterate is: "To each their own!"*


----------



## pragmaster

Whoa now! Hold on!!

I think the only parts a woman should shave on a regular basis are her arm pits. She technically doesn't have to, but women tend to like wearing dresses arm pit hair could ruin the sexiness. Not sure what it is about it but for me it's an instant turn-off. I noticed it a lot more when I went to Europe several years ago. Women there don't seem to care.

I actually don't care if women shave their legs or not. Some seem to make such a big deal about it. It's just hair. Same with down yonder. Meh. 

One time I tried to kiss a girl who had a slight stash and my body was just super repulsed. So that should be on the radar too. 

As for men, I think general manscaping is advised, but you know, I think that as long as you're not carrying around a birds nest and left over grilled cheese sandwich pieces in your beard you're ok. Men have it pretty easy I must say. 

I think men shaving their upper backs is reasonable, but the chest and legs...that's kind of gay. I mean that in a homosexual sense, not derogatorily.


----------



## Runs like Dog

When are women going to stop hypermanaging us?


----------



## Mr. Nail

askari said:


> However, there are men who have so much body hair that they look like gorillas...yuk too!


That may explain why people in Idaho aren't afraid of wild gorillas


----------



## arbitrator

Mr. Nail said:


> askari said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are men who have so much body hair that they look like gorillas...yuk too!
> 
> 
> 
> That may explain why people in Idaho aren't afraid of wild gorillas
Click to expand...

* And regardless of whether those gorillas are male or female!*


----------



## AliceA

Runs like Dog said:


> When are women going to stop hypermanaging us?


Yeah, 'cause men have never expected women to remove hair from their body ever.


----------



## gouge_away

I did it today, thanks women, this sh!t stings, I can barely do my job!


----------



## SecondTime'Round

gouge_away said:


> I did it today, thanks women, this sh!t stings, I can barely do my job!


Haha! I think you're doing it wrong!


----------



## 3putt

Fozzy said:


> I don't shave my pits, but I do trim them back so it doesn't look like I have Buckwheat in a headlock.


I'll definitely be filing this one away for future use.

LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog

breeze said:


> Yeah, 'cause men have never expected women to remove hair from their body ever.


So what else would you demand we do because you do it?


----------



## Thor

The ancient Romans used to have all their body hairs plucked. Nothing is new, just better technology to get the job done.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

pragmaster said:


> Whoa now! Hold on!!
> 
> I think the only parts a woman should shave on a regular basis are her arm pits.


I'm having a 70s porn flashback...


----------



## AliceA

Runs like Dog said:


> So what else would you demand we do because you do it?


I never demanded anything, I was just pointing out the hypocrisy.


----------



## AliceA

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> I'm having a 70s porn flashback...


Off subject but, DH and I love Princess Bride, lol. Just watched it again the other day.


----------



## Runs like Dog

breeze said:


> I never demanded anything, I was just pointing out the hypocrisy.


You do realize that men and women are actually different?


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

breeze said:


> Off subject but, DH and I love Princess Bride, lol. Just watched it again the other day.


It was showing in a theater here a few months back. The gf's kids had never seen it, so it was really cool watching it in the theater with kids for their first time. OTOH, I've seen it probably 50 times, at least. Anybody want a peanut!

DPR


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> It was showing in a theater here a few months back. The gf's kids had never seen it, so it was really cool watching it in the theater with kids for their first time. OTOH, I've seen it probably 50 times, at least. Anybody want a peanut!
> 
> DPR


Have fun storming the castle!!


----------



## tenac

If you want us bare, then you shave us.

My girlfriend starts at my neck and works down to my ankles, stopping at my butt only if I've showered sometime during the past week because let's face it, that can be a scary place to spend any length of time.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Not personally a fan of much body hair so would be happy for armpits being shaves (or at least trimmed).


----------



## Faithful Wife

tenac said:


> If you want us bare, then you shave us.
> 
> My girlfriend starts at my neck and works down to my ankles, stopping at my butt *only if I've showered sometime during the past week* because let's face it, that can be a scary place to spend any length of time.


:surprise:


----------



## AliceInWonderland

tenac said:


> If you want us bare, then you shave us.
> 
> My girlfriend starts at my neck and works down to my ankles, stopping at my butt only if I've showered sometime during the past week because let's face it, that can be a scary place to spend any length of time.


LOL. I read the end while I was sipping a drink and I spit it everywhere out of laughter


----------



## arabian

OP...Are you talking specifically about the "men" you know then? I ask because my armpits have always been shaved as part of my hygiene regime, and trimmed down below as well.

It could just be a cultural / geographical / race thing don't you think? 

Mustache and un-shaved legs on women will always be a turn off for me


----------



## Steve1000

I clip my underarm hair off during the summer months because it helps me sweat less. About ten years ago, I started to cut my chest hair very short because that was the only area to turn grey.


----------



## bandit.45

I have no desire to look like a porpoise. I'm a rug, and I like my body hair. 

If a woman doesn't want to shave her pits or legs, so be it. She just won't be getting any date offers from me.


----------



## Fozzy

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> I'm having a 70s porn flashback...


70's gangbang:


----------



## arabian

Can I get a h3ll yeah...please???? :grin2:



bandit.45 said:


> I have no desire to look like a porpoise. I'm a rug, and I like my body hair.
> 
> If a woman doesn't want to shave her pits or legs, so be it. *She just won't be getting any date offers from me.*


----------



## bandit.45

Fozzy said:


> 70's gangbang:


Hey!!! 

Where did get hold of one of my family portraits?


----------



## Rowan

Like all the hair on my body, my leg hair is fine, blond and sparse. I honestly can go pretty much forever without shaving my legs and no one notices. Even my SO doesn't object to it. I think it's because he has slightly rough hands and can't feel the little silky leg hairs. So, I routinely shave my underarms every day and lady-scape (shaved bikini line, neatly trimmed everywhere else) about every 3rd-4th day. My legs, though, sometimes go a week or more. 

My guy, however, is a big hairy bear of a man. I'm pretty sure he's never man-scaped any part of himself, ever. Strangely, even the light smattering of back hair doesn't really bother me. Honestly, it's a turn-off to me if a man shaves anything but his face - and his head if he's balding, I'd way rather see shaved head than bad comb-over or a toupee. A little trimming of body hair is just fine, but shaved underarms, arms, chest, legs, etc. would freak me right out. Maybe because I grew up seeing my father and his friends shirtless in the late '70s and '80s, I just sort of expect men to be at least somewhat hairy.


----------



## bandit.45

I manscaped down below once. It sucked. My balls got all slick and sweaty...bangin' around and all... I hated it. It felt like I had two greasy soap balls dangling down there.

And then when the hair grew back...THE ITCH! Oh my god in heaven...


----------



## Rowan

bandit.45 said:


> And then when the hair grew back...THE ITCH! Oh my god in heaven...


Which is precisely why I trim neatly and shave only the bikini line. My very sensitive skin is _very_ unhappy with shaving in that particular zone - and also _very_ unhappy with it growing back between shaves.


----------



## AliceA

Runs like Dog said:


> You do realize that men and women are actually different?


What's your point exactly? Do you think women are born with no hair? Do you think that because it's always (for my lifetime anyway) been expected that women be hairless on most of their body that it's absurd to point out the hypocrisy of a man whinging of being controlled on a "men shaving armpits" post?


----------



## Blondilocks

"*Personally, I don't like when her ass hair grows up over the top of her pants*."

:rofl::rofl::rofl: There's a visual! I'm sure there's a Walmarter on youtube somewhere.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

arabian said:


> OP...Are you talking specifically about the "men" you know then? I ask because my armpits have always been shaved as part of my hygiene regime, and trimmed down below as well.
> 
> It could just be a cultural / geographical / race thing don't you think?
> 
> Mustache and un-shaved legs on women will always be a turn off for me


I'm not even saying I would prefer a man with shaved armpits. I don't think I would, as I think my STBX's shaved arms and chest are not attractive and egotistical. I hate the prickles when it's a day or two old. (Clarification for anyone following my saga....we have not been intimate since Christmas)

Just saw a photo on Facebook of a man with hairy armpits prominently displayed and was asking a fun, but not totally serious, theoretical question. I just wonder why it's OK for men to have hairy armpits and legs, but not women. 

Who decided that?

Side note: I was watching Live with Kelly and Michael yesterday (I think) and Kelly was talking about how she rarely has to shave her legs and she is basically hairless. It reminded me that when I was pregnant with both of my kids, I barely had to shave my legs. Must be hormonal, how much hair we grow. Now I just shave an average amount I guess.


----------



## GTdad

I confess that I've started trimming my nether region here lately.

This place is a bad influence.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

GTdad said:


> I confess that I've started trimming my nether region here lately.
> 
> *This place is a bad influence.*


As a woman, I think I'd say your new habits indicate this is a place of good influence .


----------



## GTdad

I'm now a manscaper. :frown2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round

GTdad said:


> I'm now a manscaper. :frown2:


Just don't shave your arms. Or chest. Unless you're extraordinarly hairy.


----------



## arabian

Again...generalization "men", makes it sound you've seen men from all over the world, from different races and culture. This could be one of those things where it's just a self assumption, as opposed to a worldwide thought.

Point in case....e.g. that skinny women are attractive, is more of a western thing, than a world fact. You get my drift



SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm not even saying I would prefer a man with shaved armpits. I don't think I would, as I think my STBX's shaved arms and chest are not attractive and egotistical. I hate the prickles when it's a day or two old. (Clarification for anyone following my saga....we have not been intimate since Christmas)
> 
> Just saw a photo on Facebook of a man with hairy armpits prominently displayed and was asking a fun, but not totally serious, theoretical question. *I just wonder why it's OK for men to have hairy armpits and legs, but not women. *
> 
> Who decided that?
> 
> Side note: I was watching Live with Kelly and Michael yesterday (I think) and Kelly was talking about how she rarely has to shave her legs and she is basically hairless. It reminded me that when I was pregnant with both of my kids, I barely had to shave my legs. Must be hormonal, how much hair we grow. Now I just shave an average amount I guess.


----------



## Mr. Nail

arabian said:


> Again...generalization "men", makes it sound you've seen men from all over the world, from different races and culture. This could be one of those things where it's just a self assumption, as opposed to a worldwide thought.
> 
> Point in case....e.g. that skinny women are attractive, is more of a western thing, than a world fact. You get my drift


There we go, back to the Idaho thing again.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

arabian said:


> Again...generalization "men", makes it sound you've seen men from all over the world, from different races and culture. This could be one of those things where it's just a self assumption, as opposed to a worldwide thought.
> 
> Point in case....e.g. that skinny women are attractive, is more of a western thing, than a world fact. You get my drift


Yes, I get your point. And maybe you're right. I've been to a few different countries other than the one I live in (USA), but, quite honestly, I've never been there to observe the armpit hair growth of the male gender in other countries .


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> Fozzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70's gangbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did get hold of one of my family portraits?
Click to expand...

* You're wrong, Bandito! That's my family portrait!

Can't you tell by the marked East Texas surroundings? The good-looking ones are Southern Baptist's while the educated ones are United Methodist's!*


----------



## Runs like Dog

breeze said:


> What's your point exactly? Do you think women are born with no hair? Do you think that because it's always (for my lifetime anyway) been expected that women be hairless on most of their body that it's absurd to point out the hypocrisy of a man whinging of being controlled on a "men shaving armpits" post?


Because there are different standards for different people. I don't spend $300 for a haircut either. I don't wear heels. I don't wear makeup. And so on.


----------



## AliceA

Runs like Dog said:


> Because there are different standards for different people. I don't spend $300 for a haircut either. I don't wear heels. I don't wear makeup. And so on.


Neither do I, but if that's the sort of woman you date, then you've only got yourself to blame for feeling "managed" by women.


----------



## Runs like Dog

breeze said:


> Neither do I, but if that's the sort of woman you date, then you've only got yourself to blame for feeling "managed" by women.


this entire thread belies that.


----------



## Holland

breeze said:


> Neither do I, but if that's the sort of woman you date, then you've only got yourself to blame for feeling "managed" by women.


Wow, really?

OK I do spend that sort of money on my hair, I do wear heels and I do wear make up. I DO NOT micro manage men. Way to go, super judgmental.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Runs like Dog said:


> Because there are different standards for different people. I don't spend $300 for a haircut either. I don't wear heels. I don't wear makeup. And so on.





breeze said:


> Neither do I, but if that's the sort of woman you date, then you've only got yourself to blame for feeling "managed" by women.





Holland said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> OK I do spend that sort of money on my hair, I do wear heels and I do wear make up. I DO NOT micro manage men. Way to go, super judgmental.


<sitting on hands with duct tape on my mouth trying to resist joining this fray>


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Mr. Nail said:


> <sitting on hands with duct tape on my mouth trying to resist joining this fray>


I'm the one who started this thread and I don't even really know what's going on right now. I guess I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Holland

Mr. Nail said:


> <sitting on hands with duct tape on my mouth trying to resist joining this fray>


Oh go on do it. I am waiting to hear how just bc a woman like to wear heels, make up etc that she is micro managing men. I have done all these things most of my adult life, single, married, divorced, nothing to do with micro managing anyone.


----------



## bandit.45

arbitrator said:


> * You're wrong, Bandito! That's my family portrait!
> 
> Can't you tell by the marked East Texas surroundings? The good-looking ones are Southern Baptist's while the educated ones are United Methodist's!*


Methodists are just Baptists who can read. 😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You're wrong, Bandito! That's my family portrait!
> 
> Can't you tell by the marked East Texas surroundings? The good-looking ones are Southern Baptist's while the educated ones are United Methodist's!*
> 
> 
> 
> Methodists are just Baptists who can read. 😄
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

* ... and whose pastors can figure out how to put a Sunday robe on!*


----------



## Mr. Nail

Holland said:


> Oh go on do it. I am waiting to hear how just bc a woman like to wear heels, make up etc that she is micro managing men. I have done all these things most of my adult life, single, married, divorced, _*nothing to do with micro managing anyone*_.


Does this mean I can have my pocket knife back?

<running away>


----------



## Holland

Ok The pocket knife reference, is that about an old thread? If so what is the connection between knives being illegal ie The Govt making the laws where I live, wearing high heels and make up and me not micro managing the men in my life? That is some very odd path that does not connect anything. 

But I did make my teenage son get off his arse and iron his own clothes this morning as I was doing 3 other things for other people in the house. Poor kid will feel all micro managed now.


----------



## bbdad

I keep the arm pits shaved to reduce body odor from sweating. When I am in contest prep, I shave everything (head/arms/chest/abs/legs/etc) except the eyebrows - those get trimmed. 

I think it is becoming more common to have men at least trimmed that it doesn't look as weird. But, I work from home and mostly hang out at the gym, so that is my environment. Your environment may see much different.


----------



## Mr. Nail

You protest too much, the whole thread was about how terrible it was that "Men" use simple tools for basic tasks. That Is micromanaging. I can't think of a better definition.


----------



## Holland

Mr. Nail said:


> You protest too much, the whole thread was about how terrible it was that "Men" use simple tools for basic tasks. That Is micromanaging. I can't think of a better definition.


Guns are also illegal here, would I be micro managing if a gun toting man was a turn off too? You are making a very strange leap between not liking something (especially something that is culturally not acceptable to both men and women) to saying that is micro managing.

Micro managing would be to tell someone how to use their knife or gun even if they already knew. 

You protest too much about something that is irrelevant to this thread and the question. Sure it isn't more that you are offended that others don't share your passion for knives?


----------



## Mr. Nail

Sorry for the thread jack, In short it has been my experience that a woman who is most likely to dictate a mans dress and grooming can be identified by her shopping habits more than her hair stylist. 
Personally I shave whatever parts I want to. I wear my hair in natural Male pattern bald, which I am informed is culturally unacceptable in my country.


----------



## sisters359

The more a man needs a woman to be "feminine" to find her attractive, the less male he appears to me. It is truly frightening to me that there is a trend among younger people (and of course, people my age and older may be participating, but it wasn't a "norm" when I was younger) for women to shave most or all of their pubic hair. This is a porn-industry standard, and suddenly to be "attractive," a woman has to look like a 10 year old? So creepy, so wrong.

Heterosexual males find women's natural bodies attractive--we wouldn't have survived as a species if they hadn't. Anything else is simply a social construction which, by the way, you can stop accepting and retrain yourself away from. Most social constructions about what "men" or "women" should be/be like are unhealthy caricatures designed to emphasize extremes, and I cannot think of a single case where they have actually done good things for society. 

It's the most screwed up thing in the world, to me, that women feel they have to compete for male attention by deforming and denuding their bodies. I don't blame individual men for those (or individual women) b/c we've inherited patriarchy--but I do hold individuals responsible for claiming they are helpless to change themselves, b/c they are not. 

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## NotEasy

sisters359 said:


> The more a man needs a woman to be "feminine" to find her attractive, the less male he appears to me. It is truly frightening to me that there is a trend among younger people (and of course, people my age and older may be participating, but it wasn't a "norm" when I was younger) for women to shave most or all of their pubic hair. This is a porn-industry standard, and suddenly to be "attractive," a woman has to look like a 10 year old? So creepy, so wrong.
> 
> ...


YES, YES, YES. I agree with the whole post, but especially the first paragraph about porn setting the moder norm of pubic hair shaving.

I wonder if the answer to the thread question is also "when the porn industry says they should?"


----------

